# 1980s eddy merckx i think



## lecky (May 19, 2010)

Hi there newbee here my farther has been collecting racing bikes for a few years now. and has a eddy murckx tour de france bike if i atatch some detailed photos would anybody be able to help me find out some more information on this bike? found these pics on the net but is the same bike


----------



## Aussie Rider (Apr 29, 2008)

Have a look at the serial & model numbers under the bottom bracket and then look at this

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

That appears to be a Falcon produced Merckx circa. early to mid 1970s, however, without better pics of seattube and dropouts it is hard to tell whether it is a department store Falcon or the nicer Reynolds 531 frame that Falcon produced for Merckx (the lugwork I see in your pics leads me to believe its the former). See the link below for a bit more info on Falcon bicycles:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/falcon.html

EM3


----------



## lecky (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info 100% junker haha i checked the bike over to day properly it has falcon spocket and made in japan bars cant be good lol and no numbers on the frame that i could find.
thanks again for your help


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*70's fork crown*

looks like a Falcon to me as well


----------

